# Recomended Games



## Ice fyre (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello All 

Just a thought I am looking at this area of Chronicles and thinking as I survey you all from the Black Marble throne, lets recomend games, any format I think. Just what you feel like. Could even try non computer games?

Here are one or two of my faves.

I love Majohng on various PC sites. 
One I've mentioned (on another thread) on PS2 is Disgaea a very good turn based strategy in the vein of Wild arms Kingdom Hearts and of course Final Fantasy.
An oldie and a goodie is Free Cell, so many hours wasted!
PC I would say Warhammer 40K Dark Crusade not hard but good fun.


----------



## Talysia (Mar 5, 2007)

Games I would recommend? There are lots, but I suppose the majority of my recomendations would be RPGs, because that's mostly all I play.

I'd definitely recommend the Suikoden series. Usually charming storylines and 108 characters to recruit, as well as the HQ system.

Bit of an old one, but I'd recommend Star Ocean: Till the End of Time. Lots of features and a sci-fi meets fantasy storyline. Has lots of bonus dungeons and difficult bosses, as well as the item creation system.

It goes without saying that I'd recommend the Final Fantasy games, but then they're an old favourite for me.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 5, 2007)

One game I love, that's an RPG, and is the only computer game I'll play, is the Guild Wars series.

The graphics, especially on a top spec computer are beautiful! Trust me.  

I think the story is great, too, but I'm always told by Wowddicts that the WoW storyline is a tons better... though the graphics aren't worth pot.

The great thing about GW, too, is that it's free online play. Unlike most MMORPGs where you pay £40 for the game, and a tenner each month to play it.


----------



## Ice fyre (Mar 5, 2007)

I've heard that and one or two folks have recommended it to me but I would like to know a few things its not a first person shooter is it? Is it a bit  like Neverwinter nights? If so I might think a bout it. Have been looking to try online gaming.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 5, 2007)

No guns whatsoever.

It falls into you character with sword and shielf/staff/bow and arrow type thing. A fantasy role-playing game.

GuildWars.com: Welcome to the Official Guild Wars Website


----------



## Ice fyre (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank you very much Lenny will look this up.

Ta


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (Mar 6, 2007)

Zelda: Twilight Princess was awesome.

Also, I'm a WoW addict.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 6, 2007)

I was wondering how long before someone popped up. 

Have you ever played GW, out of interest? If so, care to compare the two as unbiased as possible?


----------



## Ice fyre (Mar 12, 2007)

I too am quite interested but from a different point of view.

I'm fascinated how quickly Wow has become a phemomena whereas guild wars has stayed largley undiscovered in media interest, saying that Guild wont have the advertising budget that Wow will have and I do know a fair few players of guild.

But it seems it's Wow getting the articles in the news.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 12, 2007)

Blizzard makes WoW. And Blizzard has had so much success with so many different franchises, so they've got the name:

- Starcraft
- Warcraft
- World of Warcraft
- Diablo

And whatever else they've done.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Mar 13, 2007)

they have made some fantastic games, Diablo brought back RPG's to the PC and ended the run of utter rubish that was only being released, thanks to them they gave RPG's such a recovery, fantastic company


----------



## gigantes (Mar 13, 2007)

yes, i love games!  there's just too many all-time classics to name, but here's a few:

*armagetron*- you race a lightcycle on the game grid, leaving trails behind you, trying to trap your opponent.  looks and plays exactly like the famous scene from the old SF movie "tron".  playable versus computer opponents or online against human opponents.

*MAME*- no explanation needed, of course.  playable online against others via "kailera".

*angband / "tales of middle earth" varient*- no fancy-pants graphics, just the best and most detailed RPG i've ever played.

*visual pinball*- play any real-life pinball game ever made on your PC.

*prince of persia series*- the cadillac of platformer adventure games... now available as abandonware.

*spaceward ho!*- great little galactic conquest, turn-based beer and pretzels game.

*end of atlantis*- hilarious and endearing little turn-based game in which you try to save the most number of inhabitants from the doomed island of atlantis while your opponents try to do the same.  based on the RL boardgame.

*anacrostics and cryptic crosswords*- crossword puzzles are nice, but these two take it to whole new levels of fascination.  in anacrostics you attempt to complete a famous passage from an author based on an unrelated list of words you are given definitions and word length for.  with cryptics, instead of the usual straight-ahead definitions, you are given two definitions- one by the book but one based on clever word play.  but the two definitions are given as a single sentence and you must determine which part is which.

*netwalk, nurikabe, solitaire battleships and masyu*- unknown to most people is the fact that there are many excellent logic puzzles in the 'sudoku' class which are far more accessible than sudoku.

a site which has netwalk and nurikabe online:
Logic Games Online - Netwalk

a site which has masyu and solitaire battleshoips online:
Pearls (aka. Masyu)


----------



## Ice fyre (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow, again so much to look up.

I miss the simplicty of older games but really dont miss loading screens!

In saying that Diablo has to be one of the all time best games. Starcraft beats most of the RTS games I have played into a cocked hat. 

I hear that Diablo III is in development.


----------



## Leonardo (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah, WoC is a pretty good chat client.

Anyway. *Morrowind* must be the game I've invested the most hours in. *Oblivion* is pretty good too. But my -favorite- games all time are without a doubt all Nintendo licensed. 
*Tetris Attack*, *Super Mario World*, every *Zelda* game ever made, *Megaman* *1-6*. Wow.  If you haven't played at least one of these titles to death, you haven't truly lived.


----------



## Duchessprozac (Apr 2, 2007)

Oldies but goodies are Fallout and Fallout 2. Set in a post apocalyptic USA you can explore the many towns as you strive to bring prosperity back to your Vault/ or Tribe (depending on which of the two you play)

On your travels you may encounter a dead whale and a bowl of tulips, a band of futuristic knights trying to cross a bridge kept by a weird old man, as well as other weird and wonderful things.


Planescape: Torment. Based on the ad&d campaign setting of Planescape, you take control of an imortal being who has no memory of who he is except for a journal scribed into his back, you must travel the strange world and find answers to who you really are and to ultimately kill yourself forever.

Freedom Force/ Freedom Force Vs The Third Reich. These pair of games put you in control of a large cast of golden age type super heroes as you fight evil through (and take out whole sections of city in the process). Amazingly fun if you like rpgs, super heroes and destruction.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 2, 2007)

DP said:
			
		

> On your travels you may encounter a dead whale and a bowl of tulips, a band of futuristic knights trying to cross a bridge kept by a weird old man, as well as other weird and wonderful things.


 
Are those in the Fallout games? If they are, then I might just have to buy them if only to see these references for myself. And who says that game developers have no sense of humour?


----------



## Duchessprozac (Apr 2, 2007)

Lenny said:


> Are those in the Fallout games? If they are, then I might just have to buy them if only to see these references for myself. And who says that game developers have no sense of humour?



Yep, those two are from Fallout 2. There are a load of others but I really wouldn't want to ruin any more.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 2, 2007)

It's by Bethesda, right? And I'll guess at a PC game.

I'll have to look out for the game, then.


----------



## Duchessprozac (Apr 2, 2007)

Lenny said:


> It's by Bethesda, right? And I'll guess at a PC game.
> 
> I'll have to look out for the game, then.



It's by Blackisle. I am aware there is a pack which can be got rather cheaply nowadays which has both games and the not as good, Tactics game.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 2, 2007)

Ah, OK. I know that Bethesda are making Fallout 3, so I thought they must have made the other two as well. Looks like they bought the licence instead, then.


----------



## Commonmind (Apr 2, 2007)

Despite popular belief, quite a bit of WoW's user-base have never played a Blizzard title prior to their MMO. WoW's enigmatic popularity is really simple: it's ease-of-use and accessibility. Though hardcore WoW users will arbitrarily disagree, WoW is, generally speaking, a very simple game. As such it caters to a much wider audience. It's easy to fall into the mentality that its popularity is due to Blizzard being a popular PC developer, but after having played the game myself, you'll find quite a few people who've never experienced another one of their titles. 

Guild Wars' popularity waned because of its limited end-game content, its very low level cap, and for the fact that, by normal definition, it's not really a traditional MMO. After you've completed the main campaign, the only thing the game offers the player is PvP. Hence, the individuals that continue to play the game, find this as its main draw. Unfortunately, the average MMO gamer doesn't always enjoy the PvP aspect, as it requires constantly learning of new tactics, buying better gear, and finding a team that plays consistently enough so that you fair well in the Arenas.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 2, 2007)

You'd never have guessed, but I love Guild Wars. 

They've announced a fourth chapter, and a brand new game altogether. Beta testing for GW2 starts in Summer, and it should be released for Autumn 2008.


----------



## Commonmind (Apr 3, 2007)

I enjoyed it myself. I beta tested the original and purchased the box when it hit the market, but got wrapped up playing another beta prior to the release, which fast became my vice for 3 entire years. If it hadn't been for that monster called Lineage 2, I'd probably have kept playing GW


----------



## Lenny (Apr 3, 2007)

Well, we'll just have to make sure that nothing pops along when you buy GW2, right?


----------

